# Tactile Learners



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

Many people learn by doing. Maybe 50% of all learners are better at doing rather than listening yet 80% of teaching in the traditional classroom is lecture based. 

Here are some traits for those of us who learn by doing:

Tactile learners use their hands and gestures to communicate.

Tactile learners remember what was done but may not remember what was said or seen.

Tactile learners will dig into things.

Tactile learners are outgoing and expressive by nature.

Tactile learners may be messy and move around a lot.

Crankin


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

This is part of why we homeschool. All three of our kids are hands on learners. My oldest has problems processing what he is being told so we have to have it in writing and he has to see what needs done. The more we can put in his hands for him to experience the better. You just described him perfectly; especially the messy, moving around a lot part.


----------



## Dan in Ohio (Jul 16, 2005)

"I hear and I forget. I see and I remember. I do and I understand."


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Muscle memory plays a role in tactical learners. 

My son did better having hand toys, when learning basic building blocks skills.


----------

